# r2 for centers



## tim (Feb 7, 2008)

After Lucas mentioned using r2 for big cubes centers, i gave it a try and it seems to work quite good.
A short overview:
Buffer: Dfr
Target: Ubr
Algorithm to swap buffer and target: r2

two small examples:
Shooting at Rdf: (b' R' b) r2 (b' R b)
Shooting at Ldf: (b L2 b') r2 (b L2 b')

I'm still not sure how to handle the "M" slice targets.

Ok, for Ubl it's quite easy: (b L b') r2 (b L' b')

If anyone wants to share his opinions, that would be great


----------



## Stefan (Feb 7, 2008)

(moved to a separate thread)


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Tim, I use r2 for centers if I know for sure that all centers in the cycle are on R or L because I'm quite slow with freestyle commutators. I'm currently thinking up a nice Set-Up Move for Ufl, that would solve all l-slice centers of course. r-slice is a little bit freaky, dunno if I can invent something good for those, too.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I like Stefan's idea better 

dude, that seems soooooooooo cool


----------



## RobinBloehm (Feb 7, 2008)

Stefan's idea is really great, found out the moves for D-centers, but what about U-Centers, don't you need them Stefan?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 7, 2008)

I moved mine to a separate thread. Sorry for the mixup.
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=2860


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 7, 2008)

I have found good ways to shoot all centers and edges on any nxnxn.
Unfortunately, the Matyas allegation distracted me yesterday, and I have a weird Orchestra practice today and tomorrow.

I think that this method will be great for people who avoided big cube BLD because of centers, and will not be much slower than commmutators. For amateurs, it'll be excellent - I thnk it's possible to average sub-10 with r2 only. Conveniently, it will also be compatible with commutators like dbeyer's.

I promise to finish my pictures and publish my shootings by this weekend. 
I'll be spending all my free time getting this up (and it's not much info), so please wait a eeny while.


----------

